# Asteroids- who remembers?



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Any old folk on here remember these? http://www.atari.com/arcade/asteroids


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's my 2nd favourite retro, 1st is Missile Command!


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Heck I must be giving my age away. I remeber them from my youth.........


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Them were simpler times.

My faves were Tempest, and the seminal, Defender. Awesome games.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was on first name terms with the Pacmen when I was younger.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Can hear the sounds from Asteroids from just reading the thread title.

Defender, and the local arcade took all my pocket money 

Tony


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

My faves were Galaxian and Phoenix.:thumb:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I remember once playing asteroids on the atari 2600 all day, I was on so long the score counter reached maximum points and reset back to zero at least six times, in the end I got bored and turned it off.


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Asteroids was too difficult for me, loved scramble and phoenix.


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

I can still remember getting the Atari for my Christmas present 30 years ago or there abouts. I still have it in the roofspace / attic must get it down and see if it still works. If I recall one of the games I loved was pitfall.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Erm that's what project gotham racing was for on the xbox! Asteroids!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looks like I'll have a busy day at work today


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Defender was my bag, loved it


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Asteroids nd Defender - amazing how long you can make 10p go


----------

